# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for June 2009

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Ask your father a question about yourself


Advanced Task - Fight a sith *
*A sith is a Star Wars character who uses the dark side of the force.  Most notably, Darth Vader.  Their weapon of choice is the light sabre.

----------


## ninja9578

Enjoy.  

I chose the star wars theme for two reasons: It was a huge summer blockbuster, and Father's Day is in June and a recent poll picked the scene where Darth Vader cut off Luke's arm then revealed that he was his father as the worse father-son moment of all time  :tongue2:

----------


## Desert Claw

not something i would be comfortable doing... thats why I think I'll pass on the sith task. on the other hand i would TOTALLY want to spend an LD talking to my dad!

(working on sarcasm)

I think I'll still work on last month's tasks. they seem a little more like something I would do.

----------


## pllplp

Well I may have accomplished the Basic Task last night, before I knew what it was...

I started out lucid in my room although there were a couple of V.R. arcade games around me. I had fallen asleep thinking about them. So i got up and went downstairs and I was calling out for "dream guide" (personal lucid task) and when I got to the bottom of the stairs by the the front door there were my mom and 3-4 other women glaring menacingly at me like I was gonna get yelled at for something. So I went outside and my dad was in his car in the driveway. I asked him what was up and got into the car with him. We had one of those conversations that seemed really important at the time but can't really remember it anymore.

----------


## AURON

don't ask me how I totally forgot what it was, but i just did  ::hrm:: 

It's night time and people are every where, and it sort of just clicks that I'm dreaming I don't even know how long i've been dreaming, but I really want to get Junes Task of the Month out of the way first.

Some guy was telling me that some girl was coming to meet up with me or something, and I told him that I was lucid and flew off to a picnic table with some people sitting there. I jumped on the table and roared at one of the guys sitting there, and he did the same thing. My muscles started growing and my skin became black as night with runic patterns on it. I was ripping out of my clothes and transforming into a Demon! The guy at the other side of the table was doing the same exact thing. The people at the table were horrified of our presence. I started prepping a fireball in my right hand. And my hand now was engulfed. Just when i was about to throw it at him, I had a FA ><

----------


## ninja9578

That was last month's task  :tongue2:

----------


## AURON

i'm just going to watch episode II and V as a good reminder  ::D: 



my episode VI is scratched up =(  Ironically that occurred right after I saw gungans in the new crap ending.

----------


## ninja9578

You mean VI, as its the only good one  :tongue2:

----------


## z1nk666

Ah IV V and VI are all pretty good.  The rest kinda sucked.

----------


## hellohihello

_Fuuuunnn!_

----------


## ProLuko

My entire life I've heard, "Luke, I am your father" said to me.
I don't have a friend whose never said it to me.
This task just might be completable on my part.
Perhaps If I took Darth Vader's helmet off, my father's face would be there...

----------


## Tarot

I. Love. Star Wars.

I totally wanna talk to Darth Maul before fighting him.

----------


## ninja9578

> My entire life I've heard, "Luke, I am your father" said to me.
> I don't have a friend whose never said it to me.
> This task just might be completable on my part.
> Perhaps If I took Darth Vader's helmet off, my father's face would be there...



Then you'd be able to do both tasks at once  ::D:

----------


## Iamerik

Oh, I'm up for a Sith fight alright... :split:

----------


## CHiLLEN

Talking to my Dad, i'll give that ago.

----------


## The_Lone_Deranger

Today I read the tasks for this month and was able to induce a WILD during my afternoon nap and complete both tasks. I think I'm getting better at willingly inducing WILDs and dream control.

The dream started with me getting out of my bed. It was hard to see out of my left eye and it felt like there was something on my face (I've been having this problem over the last few weeks). Eventually I could wipe it away and my vision became more vivid. I took a little time to stabilize everything before leaving my room.

I walked down the hall and just imagined my father standing in the next room and sure enough he was there when I arrived. I asked him "what do you think of this lucid dreaming stuff that I'm doing?" and he said something really weird that I can't quite remember now. It was something like "just believe in it" or something.

For some reason parts of the dream are difficult to remember after speaking with my father, but I remember that somehow I ended up at Target where I work. I was standing near the shoe department and I was able to remember the other task so I imagined Darth Vader would be around the corner. I ran around to attack him with something. I think I had a lightsaber, but it's difficult to remember; it could have been a bat or a stick or something. A fight ensued which was pretty cool, but eventually I started getting bored so I figured it would be fun to let him win and kill me. So I sort of stepped back and did nothing and he pulled out this laser gun and shot me.

After that it's difficult to recall what happened. I remember that after waking from the nap that I had some non-lucid dreams so I must have drifted off into normal sleep or I had eventually forgotten that I was dreaming.

----------


## Zelkova

I live in the same house as my dad. I may try this. The only problem is that: 

1. I never wake up in my bed.

2. When I do dream about my house, rarely there is ever anyone home with me.

3. One of my dream sign is useless (don't move and don't speak) dream characters.

So I not sure but maybe I can summon him when I become lucid and remember to do the task.

----------


## Zelzahim

I had a very clear lucid dream this night, i said:
 - Yes, now i have a chance to do a task. 
Appearently, i werent about the read the task until now, so i didnt know what to do :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Oh noes  :Sad:   You'll get it next time.

----------


## Hazel

It's gonna be awesome to fight a sith! I think this is one of the best tasks we've had in a while. I assume Count Dooku is a sith, correct?

----------


## no-Name

> It's gonna be awesome to fight a sith! I think this is one of the best tasks we've had in a while. I assume Count Dooku is a sith, correct?



Of course, one of my favorite! Be sure and try this one out, I'm excited to hear everyone's dreams on the Sith task.  ::D:

----------


## AURON

Oh yeah...ninja I meant to say VI....I really only hated Episode I. All the others were okay.  And here's what I got so far  :tongue2: 



It's daytime outside this time, and I'm feeling a little more confident. I get out to the middle of the road once again, and tell myself that Darth Vadar, is going to behind me. I turn around, and there a giant holographic skull that comes out of the ground. Bah! I tell myself the same thing, and turn around again. This time I see the "dark knight" running at me. Batman looks exactly like the version of him in Mortal combat vs. DC. I sigh for a second, and tell myself that the Emperor is behind me. When I turn around, I see Apocalypse from the X-men! Okay....let's try it again....RIIIING RIIING the phone wakes me up from sleep.

----------


## AURON

taken from my dream journal of course:

So, It's time to work on that task of the month I head to my fathers room, and he's in there. Sitting on his bed. I was going to ask him a question, but I told myself to just man up and do the advance on first like I told myself. I started heading to the living room, and when I got there, I told myself that Darth Vadar was at the door. After that I pictured him and all his evilness, and then tried to open the door. The door is unlocked, but I can't turn it! Someones turning on the handle from the other side. Someone strong. I let go, and step back, and the door swings open. Darth Vadar is behind it, and there's no doubt about it. He steps in, and says something to me, in that deep recognizable voice, but I forgot what it was. I told him that I've been waiting on this moment for a while now.

I've been stepping back further into the middle of the living room, and he's now positioned there as well. He pulls out his light saber and his red beam comes out, and I just make one appear out of thin air. I when I pressed the button a red beam came out. Unoriginal, but oh well, it's go time. The first thing he does is force push me. I feel it like a strong wall of air, but it doesn't move me at all. He immediately starts walking slowly towards me. I tried a force push on him, and he was unaffected. He got up to melee range, and our blades crossed several times. I was totally on the defensive most of the fight. Parrying each assault after the next. Everything he threw at me were flurries.

We locked lightsabers, and it was obvious no one was budging. Light sparks were crackling off our weapons as we stood there toe to toe with our weapons interlocked. Just when I started thinking about how cool this was, he force pushed me. It knocked me off balance, and I went several paces backwards. Oddly enough, beam from my lightsaber was shortened to a daggers length. He came in at me again, and I just kept parrying everything he had to throw at me. As soon as he stopped, I hit the off switch and turned it back on. My weapon was at it's full length again and it was now my turn. I started swinging at him, and everything was connecting. I hit his weapon arm twice, but there was no damage. I stepped back and trusted right at that computer thing thats mounted on his chest, and dug in. I kept twisting the blade to make sure it got everything that was keeping him alive, and then I pulled up on the blade, and brought it back to my side. His whole suit from his chest to his face was now ruined. Half of his mask split off, and he looked like this guy I knew from school named Vic. I laughed as he dropped to the floor.

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, that dream was awesome, I gotta have one soon  :smiley: 

The new badges are made, just waiting for an admin to upload them.

----------


## Scatterbrain

A few days ago I was in a regular LD, just minding my own business (i.e. jumping from a high platform with a pool cue in hand that I swung against a pool table on the landing which resulted in the breaking of the cue with a loud bang, it was pretty fun, and I had plans of banging a girl later too), when I thought of transforming the remains of a cue I had in hand into a lightsaber, that reminded me of the task of the month. The "I'm going to do the task" thought was instinctively followed by the stupid "gotta do the task quickly before the dream ends!!!" though, of course instantly the dream started losing substance and 15 seconds later I was awake.

Thanks. =|

----------


## Hazel

Wow, I actually did it! I managed to FILD, and this is the result:

I feel myself enter the dream and manage to get my eyes open. It's still really dark, so I turn on a light and look at my hands to stabilize the dream. The first thing that comes to my mind is the advanced challenge on DV, which is to fight one of the sith. First, I need a light saber. It is really cold inside my house, so I consider putting on a jacket. I decide that probably won't help, so I go outside to find something that can be turned into a light saber. Outside, it is really warm.

I find a stick near the edge of my yard while my brother tags along. I think about our dreamshare project, but decide that I'd rather do the task. I get the stick and, after a bit of concentration, manage to turn it into a red light saber. Now for the fun part. "Count Dooku! I summon you!" ((Not sure why I said "I summon you," it just seemed appropriate at the time.)) I see a flash of robes behind me, but when I whirl around, nothing is there. After sesveral moments of looking around, he suddenly appears beside me, laughing evilly. We start fighting, and I barely dodge as he lunges and almost impales me through my stomach.

After a bit of fighting, both of our light sabers suddenly flicker out. "Hey what happened!?" I exclaim.

He looks annoyed. "The batteries died."

"What!? But these things don't run on _batteries_!"

Apparently they do. We go  in and change the batteries, but he grows bored of fighting me and quits.

----------


## ninja9578

Lol, that would be funny to see a jedi changing the batteries of his light sabre  ::chuckle::

----------


## Pastulio_

Darth Maul is mine! :wink2:

----------


## Hazel

Hm, the badge doesn't seem to be working. It's only a big red x.

----------


## ninja9578

DuB hasn't put them up yet, he's scared of the admin panel.  :tongue2:

----------


## nicole_1024

So I read about this yesterday night and completed the task while I was dreaming lucidly last night. It's a long dream, so I'm just going to share the part where I asked my father about myself.

I really needed clothes since summer is nearly here, so I went shopping. My parents drove me, wanting to spend some "quality time with me" like they always complain they never get to. I remember to ask my dad about how I am. I turn around and ask, "Tell me something about me." In my dad's typical behavior, he shrugs. "What do you want to know?" "I don't know! Anything! How was I when I was little?" "Cute and sweet." I laugh and go do some shoppping, splurging on things I could never afford in real life.  ::biggrin::

----------


## Swordz

Trying FILD every night, no results. hope this night i get one :/

The Apprentice is a sith?

----------


## khh

> The Apprentice is a sith?



"There are always two Sith... A master and an apprentice"
A loose quote from SW I. The sort version is 'yes' :p

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job nicole.

----------


## ProLuko

Shoot, I wound up talking to my friend's dad.
Mulligan!

----------


## ninja9578

Ok, you can take a mulligan  :tongue2:

----------


## nicole_1024

Thank you!  ::hug::

----------


## twisterrk

I fought a sith in my third ever lucid dream (when I didn't even know you could train becoming lucid). I totally remember as it was the coolest LD I've ever had.

I was walking down the main street in downtown Breda (the Netherlands). It was a normal walk, but then all of a sudden I became completely aware of the fact that it was a dream, don't remember what caused it though. I saw a lightsaber in a shop window and decided to take it (the glass didn't stop my hand). Then I needed someone to fight and the moment I wished there was someone a Darth Maul look a like appeared (he had a yellow face instead of red). So I battled him using the force to jump real high and move real fast. It was absolutely fantastic! Of course, before the battle was over I woke up...

I'll try to do any of these tasks again as I suppose it does not count if you did it in the distant past  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Nope, sorry, you gotta do it during the month of June  :Sad:

----------


## Zelkova

-----
2nd one is me waking up and got out of my bed (skip putting on my shirt and pants?) and try to cut on the light. I thought I may be dreaming so I gone in the other room and try it, the light won't cut on. For some unknown reason I did not look at my hands and gone to the living room and no light. At this point I knew I was dreaming and just jump in the air to float but I notice my dad on the couch asleep. That all I remember. I really need a plan for when I become lucid.
-----

Seem like I had my chance but my recall seem to got weak on me. I could just lie but why would I want to do that for a silly old badge?  :tongue2:  I may try again later...I totally forgot about the task at that moment so I doubt I would have ask him anything.

----------


## mrdeano

I will skip out the other parts of the LD.

I walked downstairs to my dad sat in the dinning area. I instantly remembered the task of the month. "Dad! is there anything you want to say about me?"
He looked at me blankly and said "What?" Then I said "Well, is there anything about me you like?" and then he smiled "Ermm I don't know, you're cool I guess"
Then I left the house through the window.

----------


## oniman7

lol. The best part of that was when you jumped through the window.  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

I completed the advanced task. Here is my entry...



June 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 68: Sith Rangers*
around 8:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration/WTF_


I looked around and noticed I was in the back seat of my vehicle. I saw that the auto-pilot light was on in my car and I felt a bit nervous. I watched my car drive and it was doing o.k., but I didn't trust it. I turned off the auto-pilot and grabbed the wheel. I began to wonder how I got to Peterstown (3 towns away from my town). I looked at the gas gauge and there was the exact same amount of in my car that was in there in real life. I then looked around outside and everything seemed completely real. I passed a bank and the time on the sign said 11:31. Everything seemed normal, but I couldn't figure out how I had got into Peterstown. I did a quick nose pinch RC and couldn't believe it! I was dreaming. I did at least 3 more nose pinch RCs before diving head first out of my car window.

I began jumping real high in the air and then slamming down hard on vehicles as they passed (Hancock style). After flipping a few vehicles I entered a nearby building and decided to go for the lucid task. I opened a closet and immediately found what I was looking for. I picked up a yellow lightsaber and walked into the hallway and shouted, "Where are you Dooku?" Suddenly Count Dooku entered the hallway with his lightsaber in hand. 

He began fleury of attacks and I blocked them all with relative ease. We separated for a moment and I said, "Oh come on, this is way too easy." He snarled at me and then leapt toward me. I slid across the floor and jammed my lightsaber up into Dooku's stomach from below. He dropped to his knees and then hunched down on all fours. I stood above him and he looked at me and said, "You WILL fail. I am just the beginning. My sith rangers WILL destroy you!" I laughed and then with a quick swipe his head rolled across the floor.

I walked into a nearby room which was fairly large and saw a large, silver, metal wolf (like the morph from the old power rangers show). I fought it for a while and finally jumped on its back and drove my lightsaber down through the top of its head. I walked passed the heap of metal, down the hallway, and into another room. 

Inside I was ambushed by the yellow power ranger. He was also holding a lightsaber. I ducked under the first swing and then exploded toward the ceiling with a tornado-like spin. I looked back and saw the yellow ranger was in four separate pieces scattered around the room.

I walked back across the hall and into the room I had fought the metal wolf, and there was now a large, blue, metal panther waiting on me. It leapt toward me and I immediately threw my light saber in a helicopter-like motion and it cut through the panthers middle. The lightsaber return to me boomerang style and I was jumped by the blur ranger from behind. He looked at me and said, "I am the last and most powerful of the..." I took a baseball swing before he could finish talking and sliced his head from his shoulders. I then kicked it out the nearby window. I exited the building when I began to feel myself waking up. I tried to hold on, but failed and I awoke.  This dream kicked ass! My thanks to Ninja for the excellent Task of the Month.

----------


## ninja9578

wtf, that was awesome  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

Dang you Ninja, putting cool tasks while I'm gone, will have to work on them.

----------


## Mzzkc

K, first decent LD of the Month, finally. It was WILD #19. Yay.

Anyways, I did both Tasks, but I don't remember what my Dad said to me. He was being really roundabout when it came to answering my question, and his final answer was truly uninteresting and uninspired. Anyways, here's the advanced task, kinda:

I'm trying to get a bit more sleep before going about the day. Suddenly, as I'm laying there, I start to feel intense vibrations. Looks like I'm WILDing, might as well go along with it; I'm too tired to complain. So, eventually, it seems as if my legs lift up into the air and drop back down, the vibrations subsiding as they drop. I figure I've either failed, or the transition was so smooth I didn't even notice it. I RC, and it turns out I'm dreaming. 

Yay! First thing's first, advanced task. I get up and walk to the door of my room. There was going to be a sith in hallway. As I open the door, I reach to my side, and fool myself into pulling out a lightsaber. I light it, it glows a dull red. Looks like I'm the sith in this fight, I don't know why I expected anything different. I really hope this counts, since I'm technically going to be fighting myself here, and if I'm the sith, then I'm fighting a sith, right?

In the narrow hallway before me a green lightsaber is lit, a young Jedi stands before me, in front of my brother's room. I lunge at him, swinging wildly, but each blow is controlled enough to force the Jedi backwards. In moments, I've pushed him back to the balcony overlooking the dining room. I back up. He stand there, ready to fight. I smirk as I force push him into the railing. His lightsaber deactivates as his body crashes against the wood. He slumps to the ground. I'm taken aback at the power behind that ability, so it takes me a second to use the force to fling the Jedi into the air. As he comes down, I move in, impaling him with my saber. I deactivate my saber and push his limp dead body off the balcony.

So yeah, I hope that counts, since any fight in your dreams is always a fight against yourself. Either way, it was still fun. And the dream that followed it was ridonkulous, so it's all good.

----------


## hisnameistyler

Hey Ninja, did you do something different with the badges? They all of a sudden don't show up on my computer anymore. People that have earned them have red X's under their colored name.

----------


## ninja9578

No, asher did.  He deleted the folder that they were being sent to, I have new ones, but the admins don't know how to point the images to a different place.

----------


## hisnameistyler

Ah, bummer. I loved those badges =/

----------


## Pride

> taken from my dream journal of course:
> 
> So, It's time to work on that task of the month I head to my fathers room, and he's in there. Sitting on his bed. I was going to ask him a question, but I told myself to just man up and do the advance on first like I told myself. I started heading to the living room, and when I got there, I told myself that Darth Vadar was at the door. After that I pictured him and all his evilness, and then tried to open the door. The door is unlocked, but I can't turn it! Someones turning on the handle from the other side. Someone strong. I let go, and step back, and the door swings open. Darth Vadar is behind it, and there's no doubt about it. He steps in, and says something to me, in that deep recognizable voice, but I forgot what it was. I told him that I've been waiting on this moment for a while now.
> 
> I've been stepping back further into the middle of the living room, and he's now positioned there as well. He pulls out his light saber and his red beam comes out, and I just make one appear out of thin air. I when I pressed the button a red beam came out. Unoriginal, but oh well, it's go time. The first thing he does is force push me. I feel it like a strong wall of air, but it doesn't move me at all. He immediately starts walking slowly towards me. I tried a force push on him, and he was unaffected. He got up to melee range, and our blades crossed several times. I was totally on the defensive most of the fight. Parrying each assault after the next. Everything he threw at me were flurries.
> 
> We locked lightsabers, and it was obvious no one was budging. Light sparks were crackling off our weapons as we stood there toe to toe with our weapons interlocked. Just when I started thinking about how cool this was, he force pushed me. It knocked me off balance, and I went several paces backwards. Oddly enough, beam from my lightsaber was shortened to a daggers length. He came in at me again, and I just kept parrying everything he had to throw at me. As soon as he stopped, I hit the off switch and turned it back on. My weapon was at it's full length again and it was now my turn. I started swinging at him, and everything was connecting. I hit his weapon arm twice, but there was no damage. I stepped back and trusted right at that computer thing thats mounted on his chest, and dug in. I kept twisting the blade to make sure it got everything that was keeping him alive, and then I pulled up on the blade, and brought it back to my side. His whole suit from his chest to his face was now ruined. Half of his mask split off, and he looked like this guy I knew from school named Vic. I laughed as he dropped to the floor.



Nice dream

----------


## Lucid Reality

I did the Basic task but it wasn't a lucid dream, does that still count? I'm sure the question I asked though doesn't really count but if it does then I'll share my dream.

----------


## KingYoshi

Completed the Basic Task. Here is my entry...



June 19, 2009
*Lucid Dream 71: King of the Zombies*
around 6:00am
*DILD*

Category - _WTF/Action_


I was walking down an abandoned street and I had the feeling that someone was watching me. Suddenly a man stumbled out of a nearby building. I walked over to help him off the ground when I noticed his stomach was ripped open. He looked at me and said, "You'll end up like all the others!" I asked him what happened, but he suddenly let out a scream and said, "My chest...I can't...take...the pain!" His body suddenly ripped in half and a large bug-like parasite squirmed out of him (Resident Evil 2, chief Irons death scene, anyone? Lol). I immediately stomped it and took off running. 

The street had become overrun with zombies. I dodged the zombies and ran toward a nearby marina. I decided to escape by boat, but none of the boats had motors on them. (LoL) I heard a wind-like gust behind me and I turned and saw Hades from Disney's Hercules. He look at me, smiled and said, "What do you plan on doing once your out on the lake?" I didn't know what to say or do, I just turned and ran looking for a boat with a motor. I suddenly heard a alot of splashing and saw a boat driving toward the docks. There five people in the boat and they were beckoning me to jump onto it. Hades launched a fireball that slammed into the side of the boat and knocked it, and all of its passengers on the shore. I, along with the other people, dove into the water as Hades launched more fireballs at us. 

I began talking to one of the other guys underwater (how I haven't became lucid yet, I may never know, lol). He told me he had a device that could kill "The Zombie King." It looked like a large syringe that sucked ghosts into a tube and apparently destroyed them. He handed me the syringe and I leapt out of the water and sucked Hades into it. I noticed I was now on a large cruise ship. All the people told me I had to release the Zombie King off the side of the ship. I did this twice and he still wasn't dead. I had to do it one more time to finally finish him off, but Hades stole the syringe from me and we all dove into the water once again. Hades began sucking people, one by one, into the syringe. I finally kicked the syringe out of his hand and sucked him into it once more. This time the syringe exploded and the entire town (which I was now located once again) was normal. The zombies and Hades was dead and the streets were no longer abandoned. 

My dad walked up to me and said, "Good job son." I suddenly remembered the lucid task and thus, became lucid.  I looked at dad and said, "What do you think I should do with my life?" He replied, "You should hurry up and mow the lawn that you've been putting off. Otherwise, your going to have to rake!" I laughed because this is exactly what he tells me all the time in real life. I then leapt and began flying down the street. I saw a old western style bar, so I landed and walked through the swinging saloon style doors. 

Inside there were stereotypical/cliche cowboys and indians playing chess against each other. I asked the bar tender what was going on and he said, they are battling over land. I laughed and said, "With chess?" He then said, "Those damn good for nothing indians don't do anything but sit around and play chess!" I laughed and began to feel the dream fade. I tried to dream spin, but had no success and I attempted to DEILD. Unfortunately, I opened my eyes accidentally and ruined it!

----------


## ninja9578

lulz  ::D:

----------


## nepapak

hey I did half of the task, I wanted to mind control some chick into making me an awesome cocktail and she did but i dont remember how it tasted but at least i realized it was a dream i called out for my dad and he was in then next room so i asked him does he think that im gonna be successful in life and he said straitght out NO which wasnt much of a surprise but whatever 
so I ofc said now im gonna find me a Sith and i stepped outside and two guys were fighting with lightsabers and some guy gave me 1 but mine was completeley weird it was more like a lightrope so i basicaly spent the rest of my LD trying to find a decent lightsaber but the next one i found was too big so im like this is wrong and the next 1 was completely faded i could barely see it
so my question is any1 got any good tips on creating a normal lightsaber  :tongue2:

----------


## ProLuko

> I did the Basic task but it wasn't a lucid dream, does that still count? I'm sure the question I asked though doesn't really count but if it does then I'll share my dream.



I second this, because in that case I've completed them a few months.

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry, guys.  :Sad:  You have to do them in the month that the task is assigned for  :Sad:

----------


## Mylynes

Hmm.. I'm not really interested in the prizes other than the access to the "Lucid Task Club." I've never been a part of an online community but i've been expanding on what I can do in dreams for a long time. The "tasks" on here look rediculously easy to me. I'm about to be getting some sleep meds soon and I am looking forward to seeing how that affects my dreams but I will do the sith thing tonight. To make it fun though I'm going to try to push myself and use some more advanced stuff in the fight. I am looking forward to it and will report back tomorrow.

If you have any ideas on things you would like to make the challenge harder. I love myself a good challenge.

-added-
I also have something to ask. My dreams often get pretty long. For my report if I were to right down every detail from lucidity to waking it would be quite the long report. So.. for the report should I list everything that happens in the entire dream, summarize the entire dream, or isolate just the part of the dream relevant to the task? If I am just isolating the related part of the dream then should I report everything at that time(like all the details about the area, emotions going on at the time, different kind of insects in the grass around me, ect) or should I also try to be detailed but not list everything I can remember about the dream?

----------


## Mylynes

Sorry for the doublepost I would have edited my last post but for some reason there is no edit button there.

Anyways, I ended up fighting with Darth Maul and I wrote about it in my new dream journal. Here is the link to the dream: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=79831

----------


## ninja9578

Nice  ::D:

----------


## nepapak

ok,did the 2nd part of the task last night
I was in my grandmothers apartment but there were too many people there so I thought maybe I should do a RC but i didnt have to because i saw that it was a dream immediately after i thought of it. So i told my mom to give me a lightsaber, it was double bladed and red ofc but it was a little flickery but i said nevermind and waitet for darth maul. He destroyed a wall in front of me and jumped in, i first pushed all the kitchen suplies on him but he pushed them away then we parried each others attacks a bit and he pushed me back several meters so i tried to pull down a piece of roof on him but he just brushed it off with his saber at which point he thought he was gonna be clever and put my brother in front of him like a hostage, I smirked and cut straight through my brothers left shoulder and right into darth maul FTW  ::D:

----------


## Unelias

I watched some old star wars just for inspiration  :smiley:  I was sleeping with my gf last night, which sometimes makes me sleep a bit irregularly ( I wake up more often than usually. ) The night was a bit disappointment for LDs really, I was very tired and couldn't get properly lucid. I got two LDs still, yet they were cut short. In the second one I managed to conjure Darth Maul though. 

I woke up at the morning when my gf leaves for trip with her friends and I still feltl dead tired. So I laid my head down and thought : "Well what the heck, I can still try WILD" it was early in the morning and I was on the mood." Ultimatetly the WILD didn't succeed either but I got lucid via DILD after I fell asleep. Now for the good parts.

The scenery was not very typical for Star Wars, we we're actually at the zoo. I have no idea why the dream began there, but it didn't matter me anyways, so I decided to keep the scenery as it was. I tried to make myself a light saber ( a thing I have never for some reason made in my lucids) but the light acted quite funnily and I chose to make it more epic by creating a katana to myself. The next step was to get Maul appear, so I walked through the brick wall so he could wait me on the other side. Oddly enough, he had a light saber, but the red one like in the movies. The light bounced quite strangely, but it kept a decent shape so I thought he could swing it. I started to rush for him ready to draw my sword on the run. Too bad he flashed me with lighting from his hand, which tingled my body. No pain though. We were exchanging blows, but he kept dodging and moving fast. I focused on his legs and tried to slow him down. While that didn't work I used my hand to make a squeezing gesture. He dropped on his knees and I plunged my blade into him. He just stared me so I kicked him on the head with my knee. Quite instantly after that I noticed my vision started to blur and I was quickly loosing control. I tried to stabilize but I already heard the birds singing outside my bedroom window. 

Regardless, it was nice to have a good lucid for some time now. I hope my skills will get back now that I have actually chances to keep DJ and sleep more  :smiley:

----------


## crono96

This one sounds interesting ima try tonight before june is over but I can only do the sith part because I have never met my father so I couldn't ask him a damn thing lol.

----------


## Mylynes

> This one sounds interesting ima try tonight before june is over but I can only do the sith part because I have never met my father so I couldn't ask him a damn thing lol.



I too have never met my father but if I were in a dream I could still talk to a dream version of him if I wanted to. Would help if you at least had a picture but I don't really have anything like that so I would just have to imagine what he would look like.

----------

